# Creative Zen X-Fi Style - A stylish and compact PMP



## NewsBytes (Oct 8, 2010)

Creative&rsquo;s Zen X-Fi line of portable media players have been around for quite a while. We are all familiar with what to expect in these players. Sometime back we had tested the Creative Zen X-Fi 2 touchscreen PMP. That was a complete letdown on the user experience front thanks to the unresponsive resistive touchscreen. So does this newest non touch PMP deliver the goods? Lets check out the Zen X-Fi Style.
 

Creative Zen X-Fi Style portable media player
 

Body
The Zen X-Fi Style be...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

